# I need a stuffed flounder recipe.



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Lets hear'em. I caught 2 flatties this morning and they need to go in the oven. I've never prepared stuffed flounder before so i need to hear some ideas.:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Search1-2-1.aspx?SessionID=l0alwrvbykrfaa451mlb3iak&SortBy=1&SortOrder=1


----------

